# Why are i7-3770k so expensive?



## gillmanjr

Has anyone done a search for one on ebay?  There are only a handful of new ones available and they are over $400 

Even used ones are going for more than brand new i7-4790k...I don't get it, what the hell is going on?  I am getting ready to upgrade my 1155 build to a 3770k but why in the world should I spend that kind of money on one when I can get a brand new 1150 mobo and 4790k for barely any more money....?  

Is it even worth it to spend over $300 on a used 3770k?  How much better is the 4790k?


----------



## beers

A lot of people still have 1155 motherboards, the Haswell offerings aren't really that much faster so they hold their value.  A lot of people seem to feel that just buying a CPU is somehow 'more cost effective' even though you can get a CPU+MB at around the same price.

It's interesting that they're so gouged though.

What CPU do you have now?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Don't know where you're looking but I'm seeing a ton on eBay for $300.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...234?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a99866c2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9e3587ec

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a9d4aca2


----------



## 19kilo9590

Simple get an AMD 9590 hydro water cooler for $250 amazon


----------



## beers

19kilo9590 said:


> Simple get an AMD 9590 hydro water cooler for $250 amazon



That's not really cost effective as he'd also have to buy a new mainboard.


----------



## gillmanjr

voyagerfan99 said:


> Don't know where you're looking but I'm seeing a ton on eBay for $300.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...234?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a99866c2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9e3587ec
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a9d4aca2



Those are all used my friend.  Like I said, around $300 used, $400 for new ones.  4790s are cheaper, you can get one brand new for about the same price as a used 3770.  There must be a reason for this, are the 3770s better at overclocking than the 4790s???



beers said:


> A lot of people still have 1155 motherboards, the Haswell offerings aren't really that much faster so they hold their value.  A lot of people seem to feel that just buying a CPU is somehow 'more cost effective' even though you can get a CPU+MB at around the same price.
> 
> It's interesting that they're so gouged though.
> 
> What CPU do you have now?



My current CPU is an i3-3220.  Its been a strong CPU for everything I've needed it for in the last 2 years, including gaming (BF3 and 4, Tomb Raider, etc), and its a very good match for the HD7870 that I currently have.  But its not going to cut it for upcoming games, specifically Fallout 4, which is the main reason why I am upgrading.  It'll definitely bottleneck any of the newer GPUs (R9s and GTX900 series), which I am also planning on getting as part of the upgrade.



19kilo9590 said:


> Simple get an AMD 9590 hydro water cooler for $250 amazon



I don't buy AMD CPUs, ever, for any reason.  Don't care how much cheaper they are.


----------



## gillmanjr

I've done a little more research and it seems like the best option for me is to go with an i5-3570k instead of spending the extra money on the 3770.  From the comparisons and discussions I've read it sounds like the i5 is just as good for gaming purposes...do you guys agree with that?

The i5 is significantly cheaper, I've seen new ones for less than $250.


----------



## johnb35

The I5 3570K is a popular processor, usually the I7 3770K is only used for people doing video editing and such.


----------

